# Sports bra for bigger breasts



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

  	I'm looking to purchase a couple of good sports bras since as part of my new healthy life style, I'm exercising a LOT more. The ones I have from before don't seem to hold that well anymore (prob getting old) and were always a bit small for me anyway.

  	The biggest challenge is that I have bigger boobs, currently I'm a 34DD and most selection I found at Sportcheck here in Canada were either too small or too ugly  I don't usually shop for sports wear so I'm totally clueless as to wear to buy these things.

  	I'm not too fussy on price range so any recommendation will do...as long as the bra gives me a good support so my boobs don't go jumping around!


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 2, 2011)

Victoria's Secret has a workout line called VSX.  I am a 32DD/34D myself and they have several styles that fit me really well.  Come in lots of very stylish, trendy colors.  I have a basic black, a bright teal, and a hot pink.

  	The imprint on the back inside of the bra says:

  	VSX
  	Sexy Sport
  	MADE SEXY BY
  	VICTORIA'S SECRET
  	96% Nylon
  	4% Spandex

  	Mine are size M/M

  	You may be able to go up to a large??

  	Good luck girl!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks I will check them out and hope they will fit. usually their swimsuite even the large size is too small for me on top...but i won't give up hope until I try them out 

  	The only issue is that the only place VS is available in Canada is in Toronto. I'll have to wait till I go there as I don't wanna buy w/o trying them on.


----------



## Goodygurl11 (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know if you've found anything or not, but I'd try a minimizer. That's what I do. They're perfect if no sports bra is supportive enough.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Goodygurl, never thought of that...i shall try it. I was going to splurge on the Lululemon range.


----------



## commandolando (Mar 8, 2012)

I use the Lululemon tata tamers, they work soooo well! especially if you're doing any kind of cardio


----------



## lookinlovely (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the lulu tata tamer too and I also like the cross my heart bra.  

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-sports-bras/Cross-My-Heart-Bra-23874

  	It's sold out online right now but you might be able to find it in the stores.  When I am doing super high impact workouts, I usually wear my tata tamer and my cross my heart bra on top.  If it's not super high impact, I wear the corss my heart bra.  I wear that bra a lot actually, not just when I am working out.  I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks girls, will def check out the Tata Tamer then  a good sport bra is worth splurging on


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Mar 11, 2012)

Enell's sports bras (www.enell.com) were a LIFE SAVER for me. I have the "blessing" of a small rib cage and soccer-ball boobs (32H) and Enell's bras were the only ones that kept the girls in and still. Be warned though they're not only a bit pricey (bras for bigger breasted women never are cheap) but the bra REALLY straps you in and can feel constricting when you first wear it. As it adjusts to your form though it becomes a comfortable tightness. I have several and they're the only sports bras I'll ever need.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2012)

QueenOfSnark said:


> Enell's sports bras (www.enell.com) were a LIFE SAVER for me. I have the "blessing" of a small rib cage and soccer-ball boobs (32H) and Enell's bras were the only ones that kept the girls in and still. Be warned though they're not only a bit pricey (bras for bigger breasted women never are cheap) but the bra REALLY straps you in and can feel constricting when you first wear it. As it adjusts to your form though it becomes a comfortable tightness. I have several and they're the only sports bras I'll ever need.



 	thanks I had never heard of them before. I have a small ribcage too as well as tiny shoulders then big boobs  I'm gonna check out this site u recommended  I shall tell my sister too, she the same size as u


----------

